# Snowboard pants w/Bib or boxer gaiter



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

While I'm still new to snowboarding I find it annoying after racking several times that my shirt gets wet which soaks down through to my underwear and as such I'm looking for a bib or snowboard pant with boxer gaiter to help with this problem.

I'm in Canada and not looking to spend a fortune ($100-300) as I seen some really nice ones but they were over $500 which is insane in my opinion.

Been looking at the Bonfire Davis and DC Donon.

Any recommendations? Obviously waterproof/breathability are important, if it has an easy access zipper that I don't need to undo my jacket even better but not a necessity.

Thanks


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I use pants with a waist gaiter and jacket connection loops, and a jacket with a waist gaiter and pants connectors as well as wrist gaiters in the sleeves and I keep happily dry, and ive never had to spend much for it. I use a ThirtyTwo jacket and Special Blend pants and love the combo.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom makes a nice GTX bib but it aint cheap.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Doesn't volcom gear have the zip jacket to pant connection? Used to love my old burton gear that had the zip connection always found it worked better when I stacked it in deep powder.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

francium said:


> Doesn't volcom gear have the zip jacket to pant connection? Used to love my old burton gear that had the zip connection always found it worked better when I stacked it in deep powder.


Yes they do have the ziptech patent and it is available on all their pants and jackets (maybe one exception). Last year they started making a gtx bib, which also includes ziptech.










As I see it, if you want to have top of the line outerwear that is snowboard specific, Volcom and Burton are the only ones in the game. I've had fine experience with Burton stuff, but am a Volcom guy for sure.

The rest is like 12 companies fighting for tier 2.

There is nothing wrong with tier 2, it will work for all of the people who just get to ride 5-15 days a year. It will be super warm and waterproof all year, maybe even 2.

*nothing wrong with other companies either, my 3 or 4 patagonia pieces are faves for sure.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My oakley gear has a bib and brace as well as zip together but I rarelybuse tgevzip together unless its really really cold. 
The bib alone keeps the snow out.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

What size are you?


----------



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

XL

I agree the Volcom looks good but I think the bibs alone are close to $400.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

whatupdet said:


> XL
> 
> I agree the Volcom looks good but I think the bibs alone are close to $400.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

That volcom bib looks like it would be awesome, but I dont know about dropping nearly 400$ for it when I can just crush through 100$ pants every season or 2.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been wanting a pair of quality bibs, every time I thought I had tracked something down they got scooped out from under me. Now I'm kicking myself in the ass for not buying the 50% off AK bibs in the end of season sale at Meadows.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

whatupdet said:


> XL
> 
> I agree the Volcom looks good but I think the bibs alone are close to $400.


Not sure if you got my PM but I have a pair of Patagonia Powslayer XL bibs I'm thinking of parting ways with.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This makes me think of an article I saw on Illicit. This should be what you're looking for


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Nwtek*

I realize these panties may be a couple bucks above your $300 range, but these guys are F****** awesome. You can customize the pocket placement, color scheme, and even add a bib. I've considered snagging a jacket from them, but I'm in college and way too poor.

Customize and Buy Ski and Snowboard Outerwear - 100% Satisfaction | NWT3K Outerwear


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*...*



NWBoarder said:


> This makes me think of an article I saw on Illicit. This should be what you're looking for


what... the f***

___________________


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 4, 2014)

I just recieved a pair of DC Donin pants with boxer gaiter. That thing is one of the dumbest ideas ever it's coming off tonight.


----------

